# Final Approach Sport Utility Blind



## Skrippa (Mar 26, 2005)

Anybody had any experience with the FA Sport Utility Blind . Would appreciate feedback as wiil be purchasing 2 blinds this fall. Had been considering either Finishers or Migrators so would like to hear how the SUB compares. Thanks


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm also interested in this blind. By the looks of it, it appears to be similar to a finisher in that it folds up nicely.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

I have a SUB, and like it. It is about the same size as the finisher as far as the amount of room inside. It does seem to be a little more durable as far as the aluminum and the cover.

The only thing I don't really like is the way it folds down. You need to pull pins and that can be somewhat of a pain.

I bought the Khaki, figured after it was mudded and straps filled with whatever, does not really matter the color of the material.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The SUB is a sweet blind. It's similar to a finisher in size and that it folds up. Final Approach also came out with "field brown" this year so you can get a SUB in brown for $199.99.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

I saw that Cabela's had/has the Finisher for $199.99 at the East Grand Froks store in Max4 and Bass Pro stores has or will have the Eliminator SUB for the same.

However, Macks Prairie Wings (http://www.mackspw.com/) has the Finisher for $249.99 with three extra bonus goodies thrown in (Finisher Blind Bag, Power Maximus Call and a Foiles Retractor Flag supposedly worth $100). Shipping is roughly $25 but there should be no taxes. Call them at 800-229-0296 to check on availability...

Then, there is Game Fair coming up over in MN...


----------



## rooster cogburn (Jul 15, 2004)

Just set up my SUB last night. Seems to be an excellent blind with lots of room (I'm 6'4'' and there's plenty of room to move around). The setup also seems to be very durable. I think this is an excellent deal as I have used most of the layout blinds and this one is just as nice if not better. If you do decide to get one be sure to use the directions, took me a while to set it up using trial and error, yah i'm an idiot.


----------

